# Manually put program in startup



## loninappleton

I have a keyboard macro program that did not automatically install
to startup.

The program exe can be started from it's directory.

How can I put it in startup?


----------



## Chevy

Browse to the folder where the .exe is stored. Right-click on the Start button and select Open All Users, then open the Programs folder, then the Startup folder.

Right-click and hold on the .exe and drag it to the Startup folder. Release, and select Create Shortcut.

Now that program will run whenever someone logs on.


----------



## loninappleton

Chevy said:


> Browse to the folder where the .exe is stored. Right-click on the Start button and select Open All Users, then open the Programs folder, then the Startup folder.
> 
> Right-click and hold on the .exe and drag it to the Startup folder. Release, and select Create Shortcut.
> 
> Now that program will run whenever someone logs on.


Something is not right.

I'm getting an "unable to locate DLL" error at startup.

I followed the steps as given.

At this point, the .exe and the shortcut created are both in the 
startup folder.

I'm thinking something is not pointed where it should be back to 
the directory where the macro program has the rest of its stuff.

No icon appears in the tray.


----------



## Cellus

Keep the .exe in its installation folder - you just want the shortcut in the Startup folder.


----------



## 8210GUY

If you seem unable to do it that way, download StartUp Manager and you can add things to various start up options with ease, but it should be easy enough to do the above I'd of thought, your simply adding a shortcut to the start up folder.


----------



## loninappleton

8210GUY said:


> If you seem unable to do it that way, download StartUp Manager and you can add things to various start up options with ease, but it should be easy enough to do the above I'd of thought, your simply adding a shortcut to the start up folder.



Yes there is a shortcut in the startup folder.

You said drag the .exe file in there too. I can return the .exe to it's
folder if that will execute the program.

Is this what you are saying to do?


----------



## 8210GUY

As Cellus said above, yes you need to put the original .exe back where it belongs or there will be no file to execute using the shortcut.


----------



## loninappleton

8210GUY said:


> As Cellus said above, yes you need to put the original .exe back where it belongs or there will be no file to execute using the shortcut.



Ok, I'll leave the shortcut in startup and put the exe file back
and give that whirl.

thanks.


----------



## loninappleton

loninappleton said:


> Ok, I'll leave the shortcut in startup and put the exe file back
> and give that whirl.
> 
> thanks.



Ok, that apparently did it: move exe prog back to its directory.

I still think that that startup program is a good tip too.


----------



## 8210GUY

Yep I use it a lot, and the beauty of it is you can add more than 1 start up type so you don't bog your system down to much, at least I think it is better that way personally, at least your sorted now.


----------

